# Write protected SD Card?



## mjung89 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello all,
I am facing a major issue here. I was on .901 and I ran dhacker's pathsaver package to restore/update to .902. Now, everything worked fine until I tried to copy fles over to my SD CARD via USB. Everytime I try to copy a file, it says the disk is write-protected.

I've tried turning USB debugging off, various different modes, restoring my old backup, removing SD CARD, nothing is working. I formatted my SD CARD via the Bionic, still no luck.

Any ideas? This is a huge issue as I cannot install any custom roms, etc...

Thank you,
Michael Jung


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I've tried to work out how to defeat the write protection on a 16 gb sd card I have. I tried formatting on pc, mac, phone, camera, using the sd adapter and taping the switch, chkdsk e: f, changing storage policy in regedit.

Absolutely nothing worked.

Tapped on my Bionic running KIN3TX.


----------

